# Wago SPS CoDeSys  fertige Programmbausteine



## MandiNice (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo

 Es soll doch für die SPS von Wago einen ganzen haufen fertige Programmbausteine zum runterladen geben um diese im eigenen Programm einsetzen zu können ?

Ich kann aber nicht so wirklich was finden :-(

Wo liegen die zum Download ?

Danke.

Beste Grüße
Mandi


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (28 Mai 2013)

Also bei Wago findest du einiges, ggf mal fragen bei Wago weil nicht alles Online ist. Suchst du was bestimmtes ?


----------



## floppy (28 Mai 2013)

Für die wago gibt doch auch was von OSCAT(.de)


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (28 Mai 2013)

Stimmt ist auch viel gutes zu bekommen bei Oscat.


----------



## KingHelmer (29 Mai 2013)

Oscat .libs
Wago .libs

Grüße, 

Flo


----------



## MandiNice (24 Juni 2013)

Hallo

Und Danke an alle.

Dachte es gibt von Wago mehr.
Das Oscat hab ich schon.

Läuft soweit schon brauchbar..

Beste Grüße
Mandi


----------

